# FBH Conference 2015



## Colin Clark (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi all

Just a short note to say keep the 20th & 21st of June free, and make a note in your diaries.

The FBH Conference will be held on the 20th June at Doncaster Racecourse, followed by the IHS show on the 21st. Tickets for the conference are your entry ticket to the show. There are several great presentations lined up, so watch this space for further information & booking instructions.

Thank you.


----------



## Colin Clark (Jun 15, 2014)

Colin Clark said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just a short note to say keep the 20th & 21st of June free, and make a note in your diaries.
> 
> ...



Date 20th June 2015
Time 11:00 start
Venue Doncaster Racecourse, Ledger Way Doncaster DN2 6BB
Whats included; Tea/Coffee, Lunch & Evening meal
Speakers Paul Rowley, Trevor Smith & Ed Pirog
Cost £25 per person

Please contact Richard Brook on 01274 548342 or email [email protected] for booking forms,

Thank you


----------



## Colin Clark (Jun 15, 2014)

Date 20th June 2015
Time 11:00 start
Venue Doncaster Racecourse, Ledger Way Doncaster DN2 6BB
Whats included; Tea/Coffee, Lunch & Evening meal Plus entry to the IHS show on the Sunday.
Speakers Paul Rowley, Trevor Smith Ed Pirog NWCU/HMBF & the RSPCA will be there - I feel a question time coming on... This is a good day, and well worth the ticket price..

Cost £25 per person

Please contact Richard Brook on 01274 548342 or email [email protected] for booking forms,

Thank you


----------



## Colin Clark (Jun 15, 2014)

Colin Clark said:


> Date 20th June 2015
> Time 11:00 start
> Venue Doncaster Racecourse, Ledger Way Doncaster DN2 6BB
> Whats included; Tea/Coffee, Lunch & Evening meal Plus entry to the IHS show on the Sunday.
> ...


Just a reminder folks, please get your tickets ordered, should be an interesting day.


----------



## Colin Clark (Jun 15, 2014)

10:30 Registration & refreshments, tea, coffee and Danish pastries 

11:00 *Chris Newman *; chairmen Federation of British Herpetologists 
_Welcome & update on shows _

11:30 *Trevor Smith *
_Indigo snakes _

12:15 - Refreshments, tea, coffee, biscuits 

12:45 *Ed Pirog *
_Chelonia _

1:30 - Lunch, two course buffer lunch ***8211; courtesy of Exo Terra 

2:30 *Paul Rowley *; Liverpool School of Tropical medicine 
_Snake venoms _

3:15 *Grant Miller *; HMRC Border Force (Customs) 
_Illegal wildlife trade _

4:00 - Refreshments, tea, coffee, biscuits 

4:30 *Ros Clubb *; RSPCA 
_RSPCA's work on reptile and amphibian welfare _

5.15 *The Big Debate *; chaired by Chris Newman 
_The Way Forward_. 

6:30/7:00 - Evening meal 
_Enjoy a fantastic dinner courtesy of Exo Terra, with licensed bar available until 11pm. _


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

I will be there. Always interesting and its good to be able to ask direct questions to the speakers. The RSPCA bit should be lively....
Also worth noting that if you attend the conference, you get free entry to the show the next day !


----------

